# Jet



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Today after work I went to get another Betta at Big Al's, decided to try that place for the first time ( Jas and Charlie both came from Pet'sMart) since they have a wider selection, as in color and kind and maybe they are healthier then the one's at Pet'sMart and I don't wanna support them.

Well they had alot of different ones but I stuck with the same old kind, Veil Tail, and the Betta I was dreaming of all day was right there in the middle flaring up a storm at his neighbors.

Last week when I went to Big Al's I looked at the Betta's and there was two blue male King Betta's, well I fell in love with them.
They wern't there tonight but I found my dream Betta..

A huge red male King Betta named Jet 
Welcome home Jet!!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Charlie finally has a buddy to play his favorite game with..flaring (Jasper never cared about playing with Charlie) although Jet can take Charlie in one bite *lol*

Jet's fin's are a bit curled but he's still a stunner and he has a bit of flex on his chin, can I start him on aquarium salt tonight...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

beauty fish  gratzz


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's pretty! How come you didn't stick with the twilight names? ;-)


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

how do you know that it is a "King Betta"?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

@ jelmeraguirre: he's huge, if I set him lose on Charlie he'd goble up Charlie in one bite *lol* or maybe not..he's a big goof, look's scary but he's all muscle and absolutely no brain, but he's def. bigger then a normal betta
but from what I read King's are only Plakats... what is Jet... 

@1fish2fish: Well it was between Edward and Jet, Jet is the name of the building of my new job, beside's Jet suits him.

What do u guys think Edward or Jet...


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Jet, but if you were to stick with the twilight theme you could pick a vamp with red colour eyes


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I like Jet, I kindda got tired of the whole twilight thing, ya me get bored fast, plus Jet looks like a tuff name and the fish is a huge suck, I like the opposites of it


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous boy!!!!! He's so RED!


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I love a red.  And I still have a huge softspot for VT. My first Betta was a VT and my most playful and curious Betta currently is a VT.  Congrats.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Betta!!!

Wish you two good luck!!!

And may I ask u... 

U got him at Big Al's right?

How much was he?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

he was listed as a ordinary betta good thing i didn't say that he was a king but they are expensive 5.99


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah they are, but look at the quality difference from BigAls and PetSmart.  worth the extra 2$


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

ya true i guess Jet looks good is bright red and has all his fins 

and I'm so happy my mom is starting to accept my love for them or understand *lol* I told her that Jasper died of old age 
so when I got Jet she asked me if I asked them if they knew how old he was
wich I should of done

thought I'd share that tid-bit


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I like the name Jet.. I think it suits him. I had a fish named Edward Cullen but he died really quickly.. kinda put me off the whole twilight name thing LOL. I do have a girly named Jane though.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ya I'm kinda into weird names, so I think Jet suits him too
I'm a bit sad tho cause he looks amazing, looks to me like a breeder fish, too bad his gene's will be wasted here. I'm not planning to breed anytime soon


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora is perfect for my betta, even though I call him Sky for the fans. I might get a new betta so I will name the next Sky lol. Please look at my thread Another betta please! I like all the post I can get. Please!! 
Jet suits him! Jet is my dream betta... Oh jet... *hugs* You are so lucky!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

hehe thankx
question who else on this forum has a king


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Today's games :


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cute!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

He's an adorable fish.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

A king betta is an bigger betta. They're bodies are 3.5 inches! Coll, Jet is a king, right? Is he a VT? Never heard of a king VT.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He could be a giant, though I don't think I've ever heard of giants being sold in pet stores  Lucky find, I suppose.
And yes, he's totally gorgeous. A giant betta is my dream betta. If I could find one, I would would gladly fork over the 50 bucks to set him up in a very nice 5 or 6 gallon tank.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah i looked on the internet and all i could find were articles on king plakats never of kings being veil tails weird well he's def. not a plakat and he def. huge i took a bad picture of him a Charlie flaring at eachother Charlie looks so funny beside Jet


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

lol Jet is a beautiful fish and I would buy him for 1 thousand dollars! But you would still keep him.lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very handsome!!!!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm proud to announce that Jet is one month old today! Happy b-day Jet!!
How weird am I, I have b-days for my fish, i count from the day I brought them home

Happy d-day my lovely fish!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy B-day! *claps* Here you go, a virtual blood worm!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol at the virtual blood worm. Virtual fruit flies are better. 

Happy birthday!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

heheheh all my fishes get bloodworms on their b-day, Jet will get three tomorrow morning, I had to work an emergency today so i didn't have time to wish him a happy b-day.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

they love fruit flies huh were do u get them, im looking for another treat for them...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

hmm I do not know... Maybe Aquabid.com?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

o ok thankx i'll look


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Flightless fruit flies/cultures can be found at most pet stores that sell live reptile food. Crickets, mealworms, etc. I see them a lot of those long strands with clips in the reptile area. I know my Petco has them, but not my petsmart.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe my petsmart is better than my petco.... Well
* Jet received a pile of virtual fruit flies. H-A-P-P-Y-B-I-R-T-H-D-A-Y-! *


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

ok then i'll go and do my research
thankx


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I love solid colour bettas! He's gorgeous!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Thankx


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

is it me or is his bottom fin really long?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

all his fins are long, but i don't think it's unusual for veiltails, that's what makes his beauty.

But I have the hardest time keeping them that way, with my luck, all my other betta's got rid of their long tail's :-(


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww im sorry well its okay at least you have them instead of their tail:/ i list lost my best two CT females and i just got them 3 days ago


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

oh no im so sorry


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

How is Jet doing? Did I miss anything?
EDIT: Sorry for you both...


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

At the moment he's now bouncing around a huge 5g. tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow he is beautiful! Sorry I know I found this thread kind of late, but oh well. Love how RED he is! I have a big fishy (named Fishy) that I think might have some giant blood in him. He's rather big compared to my other guys but he's not a full giant.


----------

